# Does Overclocking Make Tbolt Run Hotter?



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

i used to use bamf forever 11 with imo kernel at 1.4/245.

Now i use thundershed 1.3 with imo 6.1 in battery save mode. ive noted the phone seems to run cooler so far. i wondered if overclocking did it or just the demands of sense vs aosp?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you don't think overclocking a CPU makes a device hotter, then why do you think there's a huge market for CPU cooling on desktops?

However, it's the overclocking + raising voltage and thus needing more power that causes it to be hot.

Higher voltage = higher resistivity = more friction to push the current through the circuits = more heat.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> If you don't think overclocking a CPU makes a device hotter, then why do you think there's a huge market for CPU cooling on desktops?
> 
> However, it's the overclocking + raising voltage and thus needing more power that causes it to be hot.
> 
> Higher voltage = higher resistivity = more friction to push the current through the circuits = more heat.


this ^^^^^ the increased heat/friction is also what kills overclocked parts faster although how much faster depends on the voltage/heat/and your individual chip (no chip handle overclocking/undervolting exactly the same)


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

yarly said:


> If you don't think overclocking a CPU makes a device hotter, then why do you think there's a huge market for CPU cooling on desktops?
> 
> However, it's the overclocking + raising voltage and thus needing more power that causes it to be hot.
> 
> Higher voltage = higher resistivity = more friction to push the current through the circuits = more heat.


but imo kernel undervolts while it overclocks and phone isnt always running at 1.4

i'm running thundershed at 1.4/245 as an experiment and so far it is still running much cooler than sense 3. the only time it gets hot is when charging so far.
strangely, i dont notice any difference in speed. sense 3 lagged at stock speed. thundershed seems to run as fast in battery saver as at 1.4/245. battery life seems the same. makes no sense?


----------

